

Are Algorithms Conceptual Art’s Next Frontier? - jpredham
https://www.artsy.net/article/nicholas-obrien-are-algorithms-conceptual-arts-next-frontier

======
blacksmith_tb
I'm tempted to say that algorithms are perfect for art collectors. Most
conceptual art is inscrutable to its viewers (and requires some kind of
exegesis to understand what the artist was trying to do), and presumably most
code will be too. Maybe galleries can post version control logs to provide
insight into the process...

ps - I love Kernighan's handwritten Hello World, I'd hang that on my wall, if
I could afford it.

